# What do you play on the radio?



## MaineUberer (Jan 21, 2016)

I play spotify on shuffle.

Twice i played Howard Stern & each time he said some sexist stuff (by PC standards) and their was a woman in the car so it was kinda awkward.


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

80's 90's 2000' on Sirius XM. I change depending on the age of rider. Most of the time I put what I want.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

We have a station here called Bob FM which literally plays EVERYTHING...

I play it relatively low just in case one of those silent moments come up


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

I rotate between news radio (daytimes), sports radio (when locals are playing), and alt-rock (because it's my friggin' car.)


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

In the morning, NPR or local newsradio for professionals heading to airport or work. In the evening, NPR all things considered. On weekends -- alt nation on Sirius/XM depending on age of the rider.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I leave it OFF; old taxi habit. In the District of Columbia, the rule is still on the books that a cab driver must "secure the passenger's consent" to "play a radio other than the one used for communications with his dispatcher". The traditional interpretation of that always has been that the driver must actively secure the passenger's consent; lack of objection from the passenger never has been sufficient.

If they ask, I will put it on. I have Spotify cords in the taxi and UberX car. I will allow anything except rap. I suffer if these millenials want to listen to their millenial Top Forty station, but I will allow it. If they ask for music, the first thing out of the mouth is "as long as it is not rap".


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Classical music. Beethoven or Bach usually.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I play this song first always. If the Pax starts boppin to it, then I know they are hip.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I leave it OFF; old taxi habit. In the District of Columbia, the rule is still on the books that a cab driver must "secure the passenger's consent" to "play a radio other than the one used for communications with his dispatcher". The traditional interpretation of that always has been that the driver must actively secure the passenger's consent; lack of objection from the passenger never has been sufficient.
> 
> If they ask, I will put it on. I have Spotify cords in the taxi and UberX car. I will allow anything except rap. I suffer if these millenials want to listen to their millenial Top Forty station, but I will allow it. If they ask for music, the first thing out of the mouth is "as long as it is not rap".


That is a ridiculous DC rule, and probably came about because of driver abuse of the radio and the resulting passenger complaints -- where drivers were clueless and insensitive to passenger interests and needs. It is very rare that I get a passenger that prefers NO radio -- music or news. All you have to do is be smart about it, not selfish and clueless.

If passenger receives a cell phone call, I hit the radio immediately OFF -- this communicates that I am sensitive to passenger environment and that my need to listen to the radio doesn't prevail over passenger's need for quiet as they talk in the cell phone.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Uberest said:


> That is a ridiculous DC rule, and probably came about because of driver abuse of the radio and the resulting passenger complaints -- where drivers were clueless and insensitive to passenger interests and needs. It is very rare that I get a passenger that prefers NO radio -- music or news. All you have to do is be smart about it, not selfish and clueless.
> 
> If passenger receives a cell phone call, I hit the radio immediately OFF -- this communicates that I am sensitive to passenger environment and that my need to listen to the radio doesn't prevail over passenger's need for quiet as they talk in the cell phone.


I'm more inclined to believe that it resulted from the fact that what one person considers appropriate and entertaining being completely unacceptable to the next person that gets in. There is no shortage of people who get militant about certain things and seem damn near ready to physically assault someone who violates their personal preference: rap music, country music, AM radio talk shows, NPR news, a whiff of cigarette smoke from the previous pax, etc.

These are also the people who complain the loudest. Squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

Sirius XM Coffee House at low volume, and switch or let passengers plug into the auxiliary if they want their own music. I have the "Hits" station on XM on standby and often push that button if younger riders. A lot of young people like rap and I'm fine whatever they want to play. Some of it is so rude to the point of bring funny. 

It just seems to me that a person who cares about ratings cares about their passenger enjoying their ride. Sure its "my car", but what a passenger listens to matters not at all to me. 95% of the time, I start the ride and end the ride on the Coffee House.


----------



## PANewbie (Jan 8, 2016)

Between rides talk radio or top 40. When I pick up I have the sound down and ask the passenger if they have a preference (radio on/off, station, etc)


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I play Christian talk radio, lots of sermons, advice about Christian living, and prayer. It's an AM station and the static is a little annoying but its a small price for salvation! 1-4 weekdays there's a call in show, som r times I surprise my riders by putting them on the air, it's a hoot!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> We have a station here called Bob FM which literally plays EVERYTHING


 Not literally, they don't play European rawstyle  200+ BPM



Uberest said:


> It is very rare that I get a passenger that prefers NO radio


 Seriouslyyy -- "Oh no I actually prefer it be deathly silent because I have no soul"



D Town said:


> rape music


 What station is this on?



wk1102 said:


> I play Christian talk radio, lots of sermons, advice about Christian living, and prayer. It's an AM station and the static is a little annoying but its a small price for salvation! 1-4 weekdays there's a call in show, som r times I surprise my riders by putting them on the air, it's a hoot!


 Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Sirius XM 66 Watercolors by default. If it's late night and you want to put them to sleep play the Spa channel. Then again you might doze off yourself listening to that..lol! If you don't have satellite there is an incredible local jazz station here in Atlanta 91.9...actually I think it has satellite radio beat by a thin margin.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Obvious troll is obvious


A bit harsh, it was an obvious joke, I thought. :/


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> What station is this on?


The same station that makes fun of dumbasses for not proof reading what they write...guess I'll be on the next episode...


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Satelite XM radio is the best. You can find any type of genre you like.

80's
New Rock
EDM 
Rap
Country
etc.

For someone who is in their car A LOT, the small investment is worth it. Very much so


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Usually







, sometimes







(jazz) or, when







is on,







.

And I always ask the pax if they prefer something else.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> A bit harsh, it was an obvious joke, I thought. :/


My fault lol inner 4chan coming out



D Town said:


> The same station that makes fun of dumbasses for not proof reading what they write...guess I'll be on the next episode...


 That all important "e" lol just messin


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Classic rock!! You won't hear Justine Beiber or Lady WAWA in my car. If the pax don't like it, they can get another uber car.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

MaineUberer said:


> I play spotify on shuffle.
> 
> Twice i played Howard Stern & each time he said some sexist stuff (by PC standards) and their was a woman in the car so it was kinda awkward.


Slayer


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Uber everywhere on repeat.


----------



## GrandTheftUber (Feb 20, 2016)

Eazy E, NWA, or just play Baby got Back on repeat at full volume.

ProTip: Turn it up once wheels are moving.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

D Town said:


> The same station that makes fun of dumbasses for not proof reading what they write...guess I'll be on the next episode...


To be fair, some people consider rap rape music ;-)


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

njn said:


> Uber everywhere on repeat.


"Uber Everywhere"? I was ready to press Like just for the fun of it, until I watched a bit. What a steaming pile of ****.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I play country most of the time. I'm not the biggest fan of country, but most girls like it. And it probably annoys dudes. So effffff EM.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I play channel 52 or 54 on satellite radio. They are techno stations that are very neutral for the bar crowd. I will change the station at the riders request.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MaineUberer said:


> I play spotify on shuffle.
> 
> Twice i played Howard Stern & each time he said some sexist stuff (by PC standards) and their was a woman in the car so it was kinda awkward.


Siriusly Sinatra on XM. Or I will be playing full albums on YouTube, either Louis Armstrong, Billy Holiday, Sinatra, Peggy Lee, or Nat King Cole, and just about anything Bossa Nova and Brazilian jazz , sometimes some Beegie Adair lounge piano, almost everyone likes it, kids, too ! (it's "classy" ). But, I do ask, and kids want to hear hits, BDM ( the XM channle, which, to my ears, is worse than rap ) rap/hip hop, or use aux chords, most of the time. But, interestingly enough, when people get into my car, and they hear Sinatra, or Louis, or Lady Day ( Billie ), they will tell me to leave it.


----------



## Matador350 (Apr 15, 2016)

I leave it off and just inform them that they can Bluetooth it if they need to listen to music.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

A passenger turned me onto our local publicly supported independent radio station and I've kept it tuned there ever since. It's a mix of classic rock, indie rock, jazz, Latin and a little country. I've had all kinds of compliments about it... something I never got with the pop station I used to tune in.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

No water,no gum ,no opening doors, and no music either for these cheap ungrateful PAX

No tip . No nothing from me. Two can play the game.


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

cannonball7 said:


> I play this song first always. If the Pax starts boppin to it, then I know they are hip.


Yea, please don't drop me!!


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

*76* - Symphony Hall (XM)
*101.1* - Classical 101 (Dallas, FM)
*66* - Watercolors [smooth jazz] (XM)
*2 *- Hit 1 (XM)
*3* - Venus (XM)

I have an aux cord, but it's neatly tucked away in the center console and the answer is generally "no, I don't have one" unless they seem cool and the trip isn't just around the corner.


----------



## ctsuber (Apr 18, 2016)

I typically leave my radio on espn radio or fox sports radio. If I pick up people from the clubs I may switch it to a music station.


----------



## UberinSantaCruz (Feb 21, 2016)

I switch between the Hits 1 station, coffee house, and espn talk radio. I have only been asked for aux cord twice, both for rap obvi.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

MaineUberer said:


> I play spotify on shuffle.
> 
> Twice i played Howard Stern & each time he said some sexist stuff (by PC standards) and their was a woman in the car so it was kinda awkward.


You are an idiot. No defense..... You are an idiot.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I am driving the freaking car, my car. 
I play light jazz from the public radio station from SDCC. 
If they don't like it they can request a channel change, but I control the volume. 

This is a cheap taxi replacement, not a party car. 
I have dumped pax for turning up the volume on my radio to 11. 

That pax burnt a speaker and Goober did charge him for the damage after some discussion and a copy of the repair receipt.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> I have dumped pax for turning up the volume on my radio to 11.







Blast the Spinal Tap baby!


----------



## MaineUberer (Jan 21, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> I am driving the freaking car, my car.
> I play light jazz


You're an idiot...I feel bad for your passengers.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

I set my iPod Classic to shuffle and keep the volume down


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

I play the Tom Leykis show... only a select few will know who that is.


----------



## MaineUberer (Jan 21, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> I play the Tom Leykis show... only a select few will know who that is.


Take me out with a bong hit!


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

MaineUberer said:


> Take me out with a bong hit!


That's right man. I am from Maine and used to listen to him on AM radio.. Where ar you from?


----------



## MaineUberer (Jan 21, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> Where ar you from?


From Cape Elizabeth living in Portland now. Haven't heard Tom Leykis in ages.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

MaineUberer said:


> You're an idiot...I feel bad for your passengers.


Noobie, I have over 2000 trips and a 4.87 rating.
Most of my pax like how I run my business.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

MaineUberer said:


> I play spotify on shuffle.
> 
> Twice i played Howard Stern & each time he said some sexist stuff (by PC standards) and their was a woman in the car so it was kinda awkward.


I love Howard stern. But I can never play it because I don't want the passenger to get offended. Although one time I picked up a black person I really didn't think of it much but Howard stern was playing and the segment was when they ask questions about black people on the streets of New York. I thought my passenger was gonna go on a tirade because you know how these segments go. But he was totally cracking up and said he also lived the show lol. But yeah I think if he starts talking a sexual and there's a woman in the car it's kinda awkward...


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

http://www.cpr-savers.com/Ammonia-I...gHfrhbsIRUyHVTPXJU7YXACR2sZTJ5cmWJRoCRHfw_wcB

$3.20 with free shipping for a package of 10.


----------



## KnottaB (May 4, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I play Christian talk radio, lots of sermons, advice about Christian living, and prayer. It's an AM station and the static is a little annoying but its a small price for salvation! 1-4 weekdays there's a call in show, som r times I surprise my riders by putting them on the air, it's a hoot!


Boy, am I glad I never got you for a driver. My religion is my business, I do not need my driver preaching to me. And if you were to survey your passengers, I'm sure you'd find a large percentage of them feel the same way.

And as to surprising me with putting me on the air, asking me to praise your God? Let me out NOW, and expect a 1-star rating with an angry e-mail to Uber.


----------



## KnottaB (May 4, 2016)

I keep on the local jazz station. Not everyone likes jazz, but I have yet to meet anyone that hates it. I have also switched to the classic rock station if it seems more appropriate for my passengers. I keep a variety programmed into the radio. (But I draw the line at rap, hip-hop, or anything based on hatred or religion.)


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm a huge music dork so I've spent some time formulating a really great playlist for Spotify that doesn't have anything offensive.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

I play k love it's a Christian station I have only had 2 people say anything in over 500 rides .


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I keep mine real low volume on pop music. I don't get alot of older ppl mostly younger. It's why I never get tips cause young ppl don't tip. but I just leave music on low an pop/r&b/hip hop


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Nothing while I Uber. If they ask for the radio only then do I turn it on for them. And then I say I must be able to sing along to it. I like it when riders bring their own music. Nice quiet ride... ahhhhhh...


----------



## JulieM678 (May 3, 2016)

Sade greatest hits, Dire Straights Live, and Deep Forest by Deep Forest. 
I try for College radio when possible.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Most of the time I leave it off.

If pax asks to turn on the radio, they get 3 choices.
Country Music
Country Music
Or
Sesame Street

Country music has been a choice by 98% of my pax, even HS male kids from private school.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

No one complains about the PBS Jazz station, but I will change the station to anything they want. I control the volume. 

Aux cord is not happening for them.


----------



## JulieM678 (May 3, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> No one complains about the PBS Jazz station, but I will change the station to anything they want. I control the volume.
> 
> Aux cord is not happening for them.


Not when they're only going two miles.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

JulieM678 said:


> Not when they're only going two miles.


I had pax asking for aux cord on a 0.5mile trip. It was in the middle of DC, but they can't live with out their shit music for 5min.

My answer has always been: " my car uses Bluetooth". They could never find my cars Bluetooth, because my phone was already connected to it. So I played dumb and kept my eyes on the road.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> I had pax asking for aux cord on a 0.5mile trip.


Yep, and one stole my iPhone 6 cable. 
I hate half these people.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Yep, and one stole my iPhone 6 cable.
> I hate half these people.


I hate everyone equally. So all my PC basis are equally covered...lol


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

Keep the radio volume on 2-4 playing songs from 101.1 fm. I ask them to use their Bluetooth when they ask for specific stations. Most decline, only had 3 use it to this day.


----------



## LV_Driver (Sep 25, 2015)

I use SiriusXM and I have it set to the "Chill" channel. Nice energy and nothing offensive, ok for Grandmas and kids. If the pax wants, I'll let then pick another Sirius channel. I keep the channel list printed out in the car.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

2LiveCrew. Unedited. All day long. Keep it playing on a loop. 
Nobody says a word. They're all mortified. Some pass out.


----------



## Jim A (May 7, 2016)

I usually have a local station playing or iPod. If the iPod is going, I set it to the 'oldies' genre (Elvis, Dion, Beach Boys to name a few). If it's a bar night, I'll be odd and have Weird Al Yankovic going (granted I do need more of his music). One of my f/t job co-workers knows I have The Chipmunks on my iPod and suggested I play that set while driving a passenger just to see what the reaction would be.


----------



## UbieWarrior (Apr 15, 2015)

i keep it simple and mostly play current top 50 songs edited slightly for my personal preference.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

XM Sirus Radio has been awesome . I used to use Spotify and Pandora but even though I never went over data I hated wasting data on music constantly 
I have a couple of download playlists I play from time to time on Spotify 
But usually XM radio on AltNation for normal hours or Pearl Jam Radio (those are the stations I like to listen to) , when I'm working evenings I'll put some dance type music on nothing to crazy very natural stuff that most people won't absolutely hate lol


----------



## Nonya (Aug 2, 2017)

PeterNorth said:


> I play the Tom Leykis show... only a select few will know who that is.


Played lykis 1 time and got negative review for hating women by a young man.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

MaineUberer said:


> I play spotify on shuffle.
> 
> Twice i played Howard Stern & each time he said some sexist stuff (by PC standards) and their was a woman in the car so it was kinda awkward.


I stream sirus xm 32


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

80s all the way!


----------



## Jbrow104 (Sep 19, 2016)

Symphony Hall, channel 76 on Sirius xm


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

I play Slayer


----------



## inthefoot (Aug 9, 2017)

Daytime: Podcasts like Snap Judgement or Serial - Pax love these and almost always want to hear the outcome of the stories before getting out.

Evening: Outkast or Kendrick Lamar or sometimes Reggae music.

Overnight: Sports radio. In Atlanta the sports radio guys talk ALL NIGHT. I feel like it makes the pax know I'm wide awake so don't try anything stupid.


----------

